# Hi I'm new



## welshie (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi, I am new to this forum it looks good. I have a Welsh Sec D who I hack and do fun rides with. I am hoping to do a bit of jumping this year if I pluck up courage


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi and welcome to PF....hope you enjoy your stay...:thumbup:


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

hi there n welcome x


----------



## freckles (May 8, 2008)

Hi, 
im jenny, ive got a welshie as well...but a Sec A, and a few appaloosas...ahhhh.....fun rides, I miss them now I live in Spain, we dont have them here...


----------



## lastangel (Feb 4, 2009)

Hello!
Nice to meet you 
x


----------



## welshie (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks for the welcomes.


----------



## speakthevoice (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi I am new also, nice to meet you.


----------



## welshie (Apr 28, 2009)

Do you have any horses?


----------



## speakthevoice (Mar 20, 2009)

No I do not, but I do think they are wonderful Animals, There are such beautiful pictures on here of Horses that members own. I do live near a few stables yards and I have a friend who has Horses, he is so dedicated to them.


----------



## Leena (Apr 12, 2009)

Welcome 

You shall certainly enjoy this forum!

I´m a horse- and cat-person. Don´t own any horses, but am owned by three cats. Love the Welsh ponies / horses. Especially Welsh Cobs.

Leena


----------



## welshie (Apr 28, 2009)

I am a cat person too, my cat is getting on a bit now he is 18 yrs old!


----------



## speakthevoice (Mar 20, 2009)

I have not got my kitten yet, she is not old enough to leave mummy, I am so looking forward to getting her home. I am just trying to think of the perfect name for her :blink: Our friend has Warmbloods and Arabs. We often walk over to see them, I do not know much about Horses, but I do love to see them run round in a field and we have been to watch him in a few shows, where he did very well.


----------



## welshie (Apr 28, 2009)

Oh that will be lovely a new kitten! They are so funny how they play and chase things


----------



## starthedog (May 4, 2009)

Welcome enjoy


----------



## speakthevoice (Mar 20, 2009)

welshie said:


> Oh that will be lovely a new kitten! They are so funny how they play and chase things


I am so looking forward to having her. It feels like I have been waiting ages, Roll on 3weeks.


----------



## welshie (Apr 28, 2009)

You will have to put some photos on here


----------



## runningdeer (Apr 27, 2009)

We were gonna go for a cob but met Tommy (Standardbred) for the first time today and we'll be picking him up in a month. 2 year and 7 month. Anyone been at Oatridge college in the 90s? My other half says Hi.


----------



## welshie (Apr 28, 2009)

Sounds good, put some pics on here when you have him/her


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2009)

Hiya and welcome


----------

